# FS: Red Empress



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got this female red empress from another member. It doesn't get along with my other fish, so selling for $8. It is about 3.5-4". 
Call 604-600-3530


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

$5 if you can pick it up tonight.


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

How late do u go to bed?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

12:30-1am, so, you can come before that


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

whats she doing to your other fish?


----------

